# First time cat daddy and I love it!



## ChaplainSD (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I came across this community and found some great advice and stories from cat lovers from everywhere. I've come to this site so often that it's part of my daily rotation for cat stuff. 

A bit about me: I live in beautiful sunny San Diego with my wife and daughter. We recently adopted a very handsome domestic blue (my wife would say Chartreaux) from our local shelter and named him Lando. 

After sharing the news with my co-workers who convinced me to get a cat, they convinced me even further to get a second cat. So back to the same shelter and got a gorgeous black shorthair that was a little underweight (she's at a normal weight now). 

With 2 out of three of us having cats, it was only a matter of weeks before we got our third from a different shelter for our daughter. A very cute little blue/white shorthair that we named Luna. 

I'm not sure if we're going to push the envelope with a fourth furry family member, but who knows what the future will bring. Life in the house has never been better, and I'm discovering day-by-day how much fun it is to have cats in the family. 

My wife and I are researchers by heart, and having after establishing some very diverse aquariums, it was only natural for us to find resources to help us care for our cats. The kinds of foods, toys, beds, brushes, snacks, treats, etc. is a main topic during dinner. I find myself forwarding articles and sites for cat information to my wife and she does the same. Our date nights always have a little bit of time to visit the local pet store for new toys or deals on good food for our cats. 

I hope that I get to share some great stuff here as I continue down this journey with our newest family members.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum ChaplainSD!! May I ask if you are indeed an active or former military chaplain stationed in San Diego? I am a retired Navy chief living large on the beautiful SE Virginia Coast. Welcome to the world of kitty heaven! We all have come here to this forum for one reason or another, I'm glad you are not in distress about anything cat related and can come with nothing more than an interest in our furry friends! I think you will find us a friendly and welcoming bunch of cat fanatics! I always feel right at home here.


----------



## ChaplainSD (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Marcia, 
Sorry if my handle is a little misleading. It's been an internet name that friends have given me for 15+ years that somehow stuck. My real name is Ray and I've worked with military for just as long as I have been using that handle. I have never served in the military myself (one of my biggest regrets), but I have been committed to assisting those who have. 

Luckily, none of my cats have caused us any real distress. Aside from finding which foods they like more, or if a particular toy would be more attractive than others. Me and my wife never figured ourselves "cat people", but we have made it a big part of our lives with open arms.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome! nice to see some enthusiasm on your and your spouses part!! feel free to ask away. 

you may need to hit f5 to refresh before posting in any other thread.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Looking forward to seeing pictures of your sweet kitties. His is a great community.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome. We love pictures!


----------



## ChaplainSD (Jan 12, 2015)

I was hoping someone would ask!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to CF. You can never post enough photos of your cats, we love to see tham. Thats a very beautiful fur family you have.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

You know how to pick up with each subsequent kitty they got cuter.:thumb


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I like your enthusiasm. Welcome to the forum. You have gorgeous cats.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aww, Lando has an "I can has cheezburger?" facial expression. They're all cute cats.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I must say you are indeed _very_ fortunate your significant other loves felines and enjoy talking/learning about it as much as you! Lol. I think I spoke nothing about my new kitties for maybe 6 months +, and I'm sure they all thought I was nuts! That's why I joined here, as I can discuss and read up on anything cat related and not feel like I'm a crazy feline fanatic or driving anyone crazy with my deep interest. 

Welcome to the club! :wink:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome aboard ChaplinSD!
LOL! I also wondered about you being a possibly retired Military Chaplin!
(27 years in the ORANG here!)
What Precious Furkids! 
Sharon


----------



## ChaplainSD (Jan 12, 2015)

NebraskaCat said:


> Aww, Lando has an "I can has cheezburger?" facial expression. They're all cute cats.


Ha ha! That's what my wife and I thought when we adopted him. We almost named him Cheezeburger because of it but we stuck to Lando, because we're geeks and fans of Star Wars. 

Sparkle's name came from our daughter because she has little specks of white hair through her black coat that look like sparkles and Luna was picked out by my wife after the cat in Sailor Moon.


----------



## ChaplainSD (Jan 12, 2015)

TabbCatt said:


> I must say you are indeed _very_ fortunate your significant other loves felines and enjoy talking/learning about it as much as you! Lol. I think I spoke nothing about my new kitties for maybe 6 months +, and I'm sure they all thought I was nuts! That's why I joined here, as I can discuss and read up on anything cat related and not feel like I'm a crazy feline fanatic or driving anyone crazy with my deep interest.
> 
> Welcome to the club! :wink:


 You're right on the money. My cat buddy co-worker left our company, so I don't have an outlet for my cat talks. Everyone at work now gives me looks when I try and talk about my cats like I'm the crazy cat guy. If they only knew how much fun it is to have them...if only they knew....:wink:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a cute little fur bunch you have! How old are they? 

I never knew how much fun it was to have kitties around either, until I adopted my first one. I think many people who don't really like cats, or just don't really understand why people have them, would change their minds if they lived with them for any length of time.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Your kitties are beautiful! We are getting ready in about a week to pick up our new addition, (who will be 11 weeks old). My daughter came home with a cat from college who is @ 3 1/2 and both are living here with us again. I am also a new cat person. I only owned dogs up until my buddie who was almost 15 passed away in February. I am curious how you introduced your three together? I am getting a little anxious thinking about bringing the new baby home ,and want to make sure everyone get's along.


----------

